# Twins? - And the results are...



## kbaker (Feb 17, 2011)

After posting this video, not many people saw what I saw and I can't blame them because the quality was pretty bad.

Twins? thread

So, what do you see now?


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my, not sure what to say........excuse my lack of knowledge, but what is going on? Twin baby with no shell? Is the shelled baby ok?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 17, 2011)

What is that? Is the baby in pain? Is whatever is attached alive? Between this and the dead box turtles I have got to stop looking at these pics in the enlarged version!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

How do you remove it ?
Will it simply drop off ?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Sad to see the one weaker twin never made it, but that's life. It is awesome that you happened to pay enough attention to see what was there and to capture it on film for the rest of us to see. Thanks so very much for sharing it with us.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Thread .. super informitive, excellent info and a myth of why the second didnt develope. Curious how is the regular hatchling doing...? 
Thanks for sharing ~
JD~


----------



## kbaker (Feb 18, 2011)

The 'Julius' twin is doing fine and is like any other of my hatchlings (except for his attached sibling). When I discovered 'Vincent', I don't believe he was still alive or in any pain.

Right now, they are in the nursery. I am going to 'wait and see' while the yolk is being absorbed before I do anything with 'Vincent'. I am thinking that after the yolk is absorbed, 'Vincent' will fall off. If not, I will take a thread and remove him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you ever seen this before? Poor Vincent. Can two hatchling's come out of one shell? Sorry about my ignorance, I am here to learn.


----------



## kbaker (Feb 18, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Have you ever seen this before? Poor Vincent. Can two hatchling's come out of one shell? Sorry about my ignorance, I am here to learn.



Other than what is on the other thread that was referenced, I don't know anything either. In three seasons of hatching Sulcatas, this is my first experience with twins.


----------



## kbaker (Feb 18, 2011)

Just from last night when I took the pictures, the yolk sac is less than 1/4 the size. Vincent looks like he will fall off the sac by himself.


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 18, 2011)

Yikes! Nature does funny things. I'm glad Julian is fine and I hope Vincent is at peace.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! Thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us. Its probably a good thing that the smaller twin didn't make it, but its really too bad too. Would have been interesting to hatch two tortoises from one egg.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to ask... Is Vincent a reference to "House of Wax?" That is pretty creepy, lol.

The photos are extremely interesting. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## kbaker (Feb 18, 2011)

Julius and Vincent are from the movie Twins.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 18, 2011)

AHHH! I get it now, lol.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow very strange! Glad Julius is doing well.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's real cool kbaker. Too bad Vincent didn't make it.


----------



## terryo (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm speechless. I never saw anything like that before. Anyway, I'm glad that Julius is doing OK. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Laura (Feb 18, 2011)

that yolk sac doesnt look normal.. even without the twin.. 
does it?? keep us updated..


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2011)

Never seen anything like that before. Very interesting.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting, I have never seen that in person. I have seen two fully developed tortoises, just way small, in one egg. I thank you for sharing, Greg.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 21, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Have you ever seen this before? Poor Vincent. Can two hatchling's come out of one shell? Sorry about my ignorance, I am here to learn.


hi, thats why i joined.really something. bye.


----------

